# NUEVAS PANORAMICAS!! esta vez + sol + Miraflores + XD



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

jeje volvi al Edificio Siglo XXI y cmo taban en junta pude tomar fotiños desde cualkier punto del piso :banana: ahora pude tomar fotos a Miraflores :banana: ademas el dia taba besho  

tome varias a la avenida de los edificios chatitos de 18 pisillos :banana: 









































































































































































































































































Algunas salieron medio oscuras jeje es ke algunas ventanas eran medio oscurecidas :lol:

Ojala les guste :banana:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excelente thread y excelentes fotos trick. Que pena lo de las lunas oscuras en algunas tomas pero de todas formas están increíbles. 

Lima se ve enorme! y eso que ahí no sale ni 1/5 de la ciudad.


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

Increibles fotos Trick!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Manya que paja... se ven edificios bien lejanos. Chvr Trick!!!


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Preciosas vistas!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindas fotos, Trick! Tienes una visión privilegiada desde ese edificio. Gran trabajo!  

En cuanto al colegio Alfonso Ugarte, ojalá que Alan calcule el dinero que podría obtener si vendiera el terreno, considerando que se halla en una de las zonas más caras de Lima, y que la demanda de oficinas está casi en su mejor nivel.








Allí se podría construir unos cuatro edificios de grandes dimensiones, y el Estado podría obtener dinero para construir dos o tres colegios en una zona menos cara.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

muy buenas fotos, nuevos angulos, excelente!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

oe...y dónde están las de miraflores? 
Tus fotos se ven bien, tienes la suerte de poder tomar fotos desde esos edificios


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que paja estos views, simpre le cambia el rostro a la cuidad cuando hay dias asi de soleados. Se ve muy bien Lima.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Trick tus fotos estan bravaxas!q buenos angulos,facil te me vuelves fotografo profecional jeje,un consejo ponlas en el foro internacional pero no pongas las q salen oscuras parecen lima pero en invierno ,y las demas soleadas estan bravaxas


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Impresionante !!! tus fotos son lo maximo trickmetwice !!!!!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Ese pampón trasero me enerva !!!!!*

Por último que haga unos super edificios en todo el terreno y que siga siendo el colegio (porque ya veo que si lo llegan a demoler,dirán que derriban un colegio nacional...bla,bla,bla... en "barrio de ricos" y tonteras más)... pero si podrían hacer un HIPER COLEGIO NACIONAL para miles de alumnos en todo ese terreno,a manera de "conjunto habitacional".... docenas de docenas de aulas... todo interconectado... por último las clases de Educación Física (porque ya veo también que protestarán porque no habrían canchas deportivas),las pueden hacer en un estadio los días sábados.. ó al estilo New York ó Hong Kong,que en pequeños espacios entre los pisos se hacen canchitas de basket,volley,fulbito,etc.. no es posible que ese pampón que tiene más de 10 mil ó 20 mil cuadrados siga vigente cuando hace falta tanto terreno... 



pedro1011 said:


> Lindas fotos, Trick! Tienes una visión privilegiada desde ese edificio. Gran trabajo!
> 
> En cuanto al colegio Alfonso Ugarte, ojalá que Alan calcule el dinero que podría obtener si vendiera el terreno, considerando que se halla en una de las zonas más caras de Lima, y que la demanda de oficinas está casi en su mejor nivel.
> 
> ...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El edificio Pacífico (ex nichos de cementerio)*

Qué bien ha quedado el edificio frente a la Plaza,en la esquina de Juan de Arona con Augusto Tamayo (Bruno..al costado estaba el restaurante japonés "MiKasa",sobre la calle Tamayo)... Este edificio se construyó "de a poquitos",por lo menos 3 ó 4 años duró su construcción entre 1973 a 1977..y a nadie le gustó porque parecían como "nichos".... ahora ha quedado fabuloso.. me encanta !!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^ jajajaja más que nichos, yo le veía la forma de celdas de panal.

a mi también me gusta mucho


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> pero si podrían hacer un HIPER COLEGIO NACIONAL para miles de alumnos en todo ese terreno,a manera de "conjunto habitacional".... docenas de docenas de aulas...


No por favor, el centro Financiero no puede aguantar más tráfico. Además ¿en que centro financiero del mundo se ha visto que hay una gran unidad escolar metida en el medio?

Que lo saquen YA! y ese argumento en contra de barrio de ricos no me parece, es por situación de orden en la ciudad. Además podrían reconstruir el colegio en una zona más cerca a las casas de los escolares. Y claro con la venta del terreno el estado ganaría bastante plata y la municipalidad ganaría por arbitrios.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Alaaa, que guenas jotos, aemas el dia estaba soleao. Chenguere!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> *oe...y dónde están las de miraflores? *
> Tus fotos se ven bien, tienes la suerte de poder tomar fotos desde esos edificios


:lol: :lol: :lol: a partir de la foto 19


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me quedo con esta. No es el chocavento un hermosisimo edificio que digamos, pero me gsuta como se ve aqui en combinacin con el contexto citadino !

bune thread !


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Las Grandes Unidades Escolares son SAGRADAS*

Sebas...Sebas...bueno,no te culpo porque recién tienes 17 años... pero al parecer no sabes todavía como "somos los peruanos".... 
Podrán demoler el Cambridge,el Newton,el Markham,etc,etc... pero las Grandes Unidades Escolares (GUE) seguirán todas en pie... si te das cuenta,todas,absolutamente todas siguen funcionando en sus lugares de origen y ya todas tienen más de 50 años de antigüedad. No sólo es el caso del Alfonso Ugarte (que de seguir gobernando Fujimori lo hubiera ya declarado Monumento Nacional,por ser exalumno de allí),sino tenemos muchos casos : 
Ricardo Palma en pleno cruce de la Angamos con Tomás Marsano.. Teresa González de Fanning en plena avenida Benavides,frente al Rancho !!!!... y no quiero seguir extendiéndome porque la lista es inmensa... 
Valoro dichas construcciones y su noble fin de permitir una educación gratuita (supongo que gratuita) para jóvenes carenciados,pero los años pasan y muchos terrenos donde fueron construidos ya no son "los terrenos distantes"... éstas Grandes Unidades Escolares se hacían en especie de "islas",por lo general,en esos años 50s,rodeadas de pastizales,maizales,etc.. no estaban pegadas a las casas.... el mismo Alfonso Ugarte era "una isla",que a los pocos años se vió rodeada por casas... 
No sé que mantenimiento tendrán éstos grandes colegios,esperemos que por lo menos sea óptimo,pero la Municipalidad debería estudiar el traslado de algunas GUE... en especial Alfonso Ugarte y Teresa González de Fanning en la Benavides. (no sé si es Fanning ó si es Juana Alarco de Dammert..creo que se llama como la última)... 
No se trata de desaparecer colegios estatales..ya más de uno elevaría su queja.. sino de reubicarlos... pero dadas las circunstancias,les aseguro que pasarán 20 años más y el Alfonso Ugarte seguirá en pie allí mismo... igualito que ahora...sin mejoras y con su "enorme pampón trasero"... 


sebvill said:


> No por favor, el centro Financiero no puede aguantar más tráfico. Además ¿en que centro financiero del mundo se ha visto que hay una gran unidad escolar metida en el medio?
> 
> Que lo saquen YA! y ese argumento en contra de barrio de ricos no me parece, es por situación de orden en la ciudad. Además podrían reconstruir el colegio en una zona más cerca a las casas de los escolares. Y claro con la venta del terreno el estado ganaría bastante plata y la municipalidad ganaría por arbitrios.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si....¿Son lamentables nuestras autoridades no?


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos trick... Creo que mi casa se podría ver desde una de ellas sino fuera por uno de esos edificios multifamiliares que estan contruyendo por la zona.

Con respecto a las unidades escolares... ojalá que pronto una autoridad competente se de cuenta que concesionar sus terrenos es lo mejor que se podría hacer.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Es el colegio Juana Alarco de Dammert*

el que está en la avenida Benavides Dodi. El Fanning está en Jesús María, sabía la calle pero me he olivdado.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Si ..ya me acordé !!!!*

Justo leí en el diario digital de El Comercio que los padres de familia lo han tomado en forma pacífica... 
Miraflores tenía sus 2 GUE para hombres y mujeres... pero ahora pensándolo bien..en San Isidro sólo está el Alfonso Ugarte para hombres...no hay GUE para mujeres en San Isidro ...no ?



Lia_01 said:


> el que está en la avenida Benavides Dodi. El Fanning está en Jesús María, sabía la calle pero me he olivdado.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El Fanning está en Jesús María..*

*Allí estudió la famosa Gisela Valcárcel... promoción 1979... *


Lia_01 said:


> el que está en la avenida Benavides Dodi. El Fanning está en Jesús María, sabía la calle pero me he olivdado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esas panorámicas están bravas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Al fin puedo postear acá Luchito... sorry, aunque ya te he dicho que tu thread está increible....


----------

